# What are those things?



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ever since I've owned my GTO (04 A4) I noticed these what look like to be led's to the lower right corner of the gauge cluster, behind the steering wheel. There is 2 rows of 4 of them if i remember correctly. I've tried to research it but I don't even know what to call them? So my search ends here by asking. Anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Think that is where the bluetooth mic mounts.

Larry


----------



## gto_cape (May 19, 2012)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Think that is where the bluetooth mic mounts.
> 
> Larry


yeap...i believe thats what that it. 

This is what he is talking about:


----------



## Numba79 (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome thanks guys!


----------

